# My Mouse cages



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

My ever changing mouse set ups










J.R. Says this is my house ...










He got a few new things  









The girlies cage


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks  They seem happy


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Holy smokes! How long does it take you to clean all that? And how many gallons is that tank? Looks big!!


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I havent had to clean it yet lol 

Its a 40 breeder holding only 3 females ... so my tank cleanings are not very often


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Pfft... I'll bet it'll get sparser every time you have to clean it. hehehe... Mine always do! I am now down to just bedding and they each get a couple tp rolls and a few strips of paper towel. I don't do food bowls or wheels. My two young does have an igloo, but that's just cause they are in a wire cage and it's drafty. Everyone else just gets the basics.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL ... Actually I have a rat cage as well and I just clean it all as needed and it does not bother me at all  usually I clean things one at a time as they get dirty which makes life easy


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

If you do it bit by bit it's prob not too bad. I just am a nit picker about odor, so I have to have things perfects clean and sweet smelling all the time. I could prob go a lot longer between cleaning than I do.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

My boyfriend is like that ... But odor doesn't really bother me and it helps that my cages can hold 3 times as many mice as i have in them


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I like your setup a lot your mice have plenty to do. Are you concerned about your mice getting hurt on the wire wheel though? I have always heard negative things about them


----------

